# Argh Tried zipper, no USB/Network



## phreak9i6 (Jan 27, 2004)

HR10-250 Unit

So I followed the zipper instructions, everything seems to go perfect. I supplied a IP address and gateway for a wired USB->Ethernet adapter. I instantcaked my new drive, applied the zipper stuff and off I went, plugged in tivo, starts up... reboots at the right time... but my network adapter never turns on. no link light! I plugged it into a PC to verify the adapter was good. ITs a belkin F5D5050 (worked fine with my older series2 non HD DTIVO. Someone please help me get this up before my wife kills me for having the tivo torn apart


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Wireless Adapters and Directivos. (NOT the HR10-250) These wireless B adapters will work on a DTIVO according to tivo.com. There is NO Wireless G adapter that will work.

Belkin F5D6050
Belkin F5D6050 ver. 2000
Dell True Mobile 1180
D-Link DWL-120 ver. A
D-Link DWL-120 ver. D
D-Link DWL-120 ver. E
D-Link DWL-120 + AirPlus
D-Link DWL-122
Hawking WU250
Linksys WUSB11 ver. 2.6
Linksys WUSB11 ver. 2.8
Linksys WUSB11 ver. 3.0
Linksys WUSB11 ver. 4.0
Linksys WUSB12
Microsoft MN-510
NETGEAR MA101 ver. A
NETGEAR MA101 ver.B
NETGEAR MA111 ver. 1
NETGEAR MA111 ver. 2

Right now, the Zipper only loads HR10-250 drivers for adapters with the ax8817x chipset, including: Linksys USB200M Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100 NETGEAR FA120 D-Link DUB-E100

*If you purchased a Belkin F5D5050, you might be able to get it work by replacing ax8817x.o with pegasus.o in the zipper.sh script. Otherwise, buy an FA120. *


----------



## phreak9i6 (Jan 27, 2004)

no other options eh? Anyone used the F5D5050? I tried replacing the file with pegasus.o no go ;(


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

phreak9i6 said:


> no other options eh? Anyone used the F5D5050? I tried replacing the file with pegasus.o no go ;(


I'm surprised that didn't work. Did you use a unix editor?


----------



## phreak9i6 (Jan 27, 2004)

yup, vi


----------



## phreak9i6 (Jan 27, 2004)

well in leui of my ordered fa120. I decided to try the pegasus.o again, I also enabled usbnet.o to see if I can get into it via usb and at least see an error message... I'll update incase anyone cares in about 15 minutes.


----------



## phreak9i6 (Jan 27, 2004)

Still no go.
Heres exactly what I'm doing with the pegasus.o driver

I'm modifing the auther file on the tv, commenting out the ax driver and adding a line with the path to the pegasus.o file. Is there a copy of this file I should be using from elsewhere? (perhaps its not loading at all because of a kernel incompatability??)


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Could be -- check /var/log/kernel. This will tell us whether it's loading, and if not, why not. Should be the 2.4.20 version. You could also do "strings pegasus.o | grep 2.4" and it should spit out the version (2.4.4, 2.4.18 or 2.4.20).


----------



## phreak9i6 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ill check those in the morning, I did copy the 2.4.20 drivers for the USB from the deal forum.


----------

